# Making a Portable Spindle Sander



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

I've finished making my spindle sander and therefore the spindle sander video. Works great! I think it's the best thing I've found for doing instrument necks. 

Decided to have a little fun with this video so it's a little different than my regular HOWTOs. Enjoy and hope you find it informative should you decide to make your own.


----------

